# 2712 arrows



## dunmoab (Apr 4, 2013)

I would start with. At least 200 grain and shoot them full length. I know it looks goofy with that much arrow sticking out past the bow, but you'll need all the flex you can get. I shoot mine at 30 1/2" with 330 grains up front @57 lbs. At Lancaster this year it looked as most of the pros were shooting them full length. If you care about that kind of thing........


----------



## arrowpa1 (Oct 22, 2006)

thank you that give me some place to start


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

If you do a search there's a really good thread on setting up large diameter arrows, wish I could remember what it was called. Basically you can get any arrow to tune as long as the spines not too weak. I shoot my 2712 150 spine 28inches long with 200 grains up front with a blade. I can't get them to bare shaft paper tune and fletch paper tune with same point of impact. Just takes a bit of time.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

the only one concern shooting full length arrows would be a distance from the point to grip swivel point, what is shorter more forgiving for hand torque....if you have a clean neutral grip nothing to worry...


----------



## rebeldawg (Jan 10, 2014)

I shoot full length and have shot 150 and 300g both. They both work well. I shoot 55-58#.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

31" 250 grns


----------



## Fenwayrick (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm shooting them at 28" with 225 up front and they tuned very easy.


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm Shooting 2712 for the first time this year(Vegas here I come!!), Im shooting them from a 60lb OK Absolute 38. 250gr pro pins
I tried the full length option first but I had horrible results so much so I was just going to shoot my tried and tested 2315s. 
I read a thread on here somewhere about node tuning where you try to have the forward node of the arrow on or as close to the blade of the rest when at full draw- I gave it a go as id nothing to loose and the larger diameter arrows would help with line cutters!!
Made a huge difference and now while they are way over spined they fly just as good as my other arrows.
My advise would be to try them at full length first if your not getting the results you expect then read up a little on node tuning and cut to suit.
Good luck!!


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

i shoot 2712 at 32 inchs long with 250 pin pts and 4in eston vanes and they fly and group great whoe cares how they look in front of your bow its how they look in the x


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I've got my 2712's today, very first time Easton shafts, 
how is the rear uni bushing pressed in seem to me a pretty firm connection? I've meant to remove these so I can mount into my custom built fletching jig...I must have pin to hold in my jig and just realized Easton is going totally opposite way...


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I shot mine full length for a while, then cut them down to 30" with 300 gr points. 29" DL @ 55lbs. Much better shorter.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

I shoot mine at 28.5" with 300 grain point at 48-54 lbs draw and 28" dl. I've shot them out of an Exceed, Dominator pro, Vantage elite, Elite tour, Pro comp elite and now DST 40. They shoot perfectly. I started with them full length based on advice here on AT, then started cutting 2" off at a time, they performed perfectly at each length. I also have shot them with as little as 100 grain points. It seemed (at least to me) the lighter points did not hold the line as well as the heavy points on a rough release. The shorter arrows didn't have as much bounce on a blade as the full length did. Currently shooting them with 3, 4" vanes off a vapor trail micro elite drop away and am very happy with the performance.


----------

